# The Competition Winner Is......................



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Malcolm for this entry,










Well done.........


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Well done Malcolm!!! very nice pic...What equipment and technique did you use?

Jason


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Well done Malcom


----------



## Mal52 (Oct 7, 2003)

Thanks Guys.

Jason>>>>( Kitchen sink and a dripping tap) Being serious though.

Camera-Canon A70 +4 close up lens

Shutter Speed-1/500

Aperture -8.0

Focal Length-16.2mm

Drive Mode-Continuos

Flash-On

AF Range-Macro

The camera was hand held i could have done with a faster shutter speed .

but with the flash on it automatcaly sets it at 1/500,i hope ths explains just a bit.

It was a Kitchen sink and dripping tap.

Cheers Mal


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Congrats Malcolm!


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Well done Malcolm - great picture - much better than my sorry effort


----------



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

Congrats Malcom! How many tries to get this one?







All the distortions are so sharp, it's a really nice picture.

Now who posted the Balvenie RLT4 ? I voted for that one just because it's my favourite whisky!!


----------



## Mal52 (Oct 7, 2003)

Thanks Pieter,

That pic came from the first 20 frames i took.

Cheers Mal.


----------



## iloper (Dec 16, 2003)

congrats!

very nice pic!


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2004)

Well done Mal, a worthy winner.


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Well done Malc......brilliant pic mate.........


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Well done, Mal....and on a Canon A70 as well...great pic, great camera.


----------



## gravedodger (Feb 15, 2004)

Well done Mal , excellent photo









I was hot on yer heels for awhile


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Well done Malcolm, it got my vote, love the "crown" effect of the splash.

Pieter I took the whiskey shot, glad someone liked it


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Well done Mal. Good camera in good hands.


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

WELL DONE MAL.

MIKE..


----------



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

You've got impeccable taste, not just for watches!! A shame that of the dozen bottles of whisky in the house there is no Balvenie left... Can I have a high res version of your picture as a wallpaper for when I need a dram?


----------



## richp (Mar 31, 2004)

Yes, it's a wonderful picture. Congratulations!


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

Very nice!


----------

